

ASK: iPhone Contract Work - sveer

What is the average I should expect to pay an iphone app developer for a piece of contract work?  I have an idea for an app but have no experience in working with a developer.  What is the going rate?
======
codeglomeration
The ranges are all over the place. But I would say for a competent developer
they start around $50 per hour. Under this rate, and especially at the lowest
rates, quality becomes a gamble. You might be able to find someone competent
living in a country with lower costs of living, offering a lower rate, but
usually if they're good, their rates will just be slightly lower, especially
since iOS development is such in a high demand now. There's a post on
StackOverflow ([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-
it-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-it-cost-to-
develop-an-iphone-application)) that contains a lot of information about what
it means to build a quality application, and that will give you some idea of
the time frame you can expect. There are also some mentions of websites where
you can look for hire.

------
stevenwei
This might help you: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-
it-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-it-cost-to-
develop-an-iphone-application)

From what I've seen, standard rate for iPhone development (in the US anyway)
is around $125/hour.

~~~
codeglomeration
heh. That's pretty much a reference post now, I see.

